# Oh No!



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I was at petsmart the other day picking up some food and maybe a decoration, so of course I see the bettas. I walk by telling myself not to look. And then of course I look and I see a gorgeous roundtail female. She was blue with some stripes of color on her tail like a wild. I wanted her so bad but my mom had said no more fish... I might get her though... hehehehe...


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Heheheh


----------

